# Cross cut vs Osborn gauge



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

I have an Osborn miter gauge. its great. but i see so many folks raving about cross cut sleds. Anybody with an Osborn also have a cross cut sled? what do you use more? Same question for Incra gauge owners…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I have both, and just find the Osborne easier to keep on or near the saw than the sled. The sled can come in handy for deeper pieces, but that really depends on the size and type of sled.


----------



## guitchess (Mar 31, 2008)

To me, this is an apples/oranges comparison. Yes miter gauges do square cuts, but I use mine for angles and shoulders for tenons. If you spend most of the time cutting square cuts with your miter gauge, I would suggest that you try a sled.

Here are some reasons why I think you should use both:
1. With a miter gauge, I find myself constantly checking it, to make sure I haven't knocked it out of square. This step may not be necessary with a higher quality gauge like your Osborn.

2. If you want zero clearance on a miter gauge, you have to add something. With a sled, the entire thing is zero clearance.

3. A sled gives you much more control over larger material. I find it quite comfortable to crosscut material up to 8'.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Mark, my comments are more in support of your question than an answer to it. I too own an Osborne miter gauge and find it to be very accurate. I wondered what all the fuss was about a sled when you have a cross cut gauge (an expensive one at that) that is working fine. So there is my support comment. Now, I have since built a sled and where I find it helpful is the situation of the larger pieces *guitchess* mentioned. I also learned that this is true of smaller pieces. I built slots in the base of my sled that allow you to use hold downs. I can clamp a small piece in place and cut a smaller piece from it and not have my hands/fingers anywhere near the blade. Lastly, if you decide to build a sled, be sure to add the safety features of: 1. a block or chamber at the trailing end to prevent the blade from coming through and 2. a piece of Plexiglas over the blade area from front to back.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

I have both and my opinion is the same as knotscott's


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have both as well. I tend to use the Osborne for "sticks" and the sled for panels. The Osborne, for me, is convenient. It hangs in an honored place on the wall right behind me when I'm at the table saw. The sled is bigger, heavier, and a little less convenient to grab, BUT…. and it's a *BIG* butt….. I absolutely use both.


----------

